# Now a permanent fixture!



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Well today I moved out of my lovely apartment in Chelsea Tower and have moved into my little home from home in Discovery Gardens (found using Dubai Property for Sale and Rent, Jobs in Dubai, Dubai Classifieds). I feel like now I have settled into my job, have my residence visa and a proper place to live I am actually beginning to be a 'proper' expat and it's kind of exciting!! I'm really looking forward to exploring Dubai!!

I will miss my little apartment though - except for one thing. The crazy guy who came to my room at 0330AM on two working days to give me extra pillows (which I'd never asked for and why would anyone at that time in the morning be asking for extra pillows!!??!! )

The end of the beginning has finished and the beginning of the middle has started. 2years to go!!!


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> The crazy guy who came to my room at 0330AM on two working days to give me extra pillows (which I'd never asked for and why would anyone at that time in the morning be asking for extra pillows!!??!! )


Come with the territory. VIP anol...

Welcome to our humble neighbourhood.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

bubbles said:


> Come with the territory. VIP anol...
> 
> Welcome to our humble neighbourhood.


Thanks mate, I really like DG, it's quiet, homely and right next to a mall with a cinema. Can't wait til Quantum of Solace is released here!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Can't wait til Quantum of Solace is released here!!


Has your friendly Chinese lady not sold you the dvd yet?

I lived for a while in Jebel Ali Gardens, it was OK, quiet as you say, then there's Jebel Ali Club......


----------



## Ztrel0cK (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey, congrats with the settlement =) Which cluster are you in DG?
Btw, it seems that DG gonna be perfect soon - there are 2 hotels to be opened near my building, few restaurants, laundry, supermarket and hopefully a bar =))


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

Talking about the Chelsea, i hear there were Ghosts in the building.
And not bad publicity intended here. I actually live in the Chelsea.


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Well today I moved out of my lovely apartment in Chelsea Tower and have moved into my little home from home in Discovery Gardens (found using Dubai Property for Sale and Rent, Jobs in Dubai, Dubai Classifieds). I feel like now I have settled into my job, have my residence visa and a proper place to live I am actually beginning to be a 'proper' expat and it's kind of exciting!! I'm really looking forward to exploring Dubai!!
> 
> I will miss my little apartment though - except for one thing. The crazy guy who came to my room at 0330AM on two working days to give me extra pillows (which I'd never asked for and why would anyone at that time in the morning be asking for extra pillows!!??!! )
> 
> The end of the beginning has finished and the beginning of the middle has started. 2years to go!!!


A request for 'extra pillows' in hotels is sometimes code for something else to keep a guest warm at night (or so i heard) 

Congrats on the new place!
I always did wonder whether dubizzle actually works


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

If Only Crazymazy knew that little code...


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

haha too bad the person who bought the pillows up was a huge hairy guy with a big ol' grin on his face the whole time while he was staring at crazymazy... kinda like the huge guy from austin powers (just found out I can't say the second part of Fat *******)


----------



## kolhoznik (Sep 30, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Well today I moved out of my lovely apartment in Chelsea Tower and have moved into my little home from home in Discovery Gardens (found using Dubai Property for Sale and Rent, Jobs in Dubai, Dubai Classifieds). I feel like now I have settled into my job, have my residence visa and a proper place to live I am actually beginning to be a 'proper' expat and it's kind of exciting!! I'm really looking forward to exploring Dubai!!
> 
> I will miss my little apartment though - except for one thing. The crazy guy who came to my room at 0330AM on two working days to give me extra pillows (which I'd never asked for and why would anyone at that time in the morning be asking for extra pillows!!??!! )
> 
> The end of the beginning has finished and the beginning of the middle has started. 2years to go!!!


Hey, I lived in the Chelsea for 3 months before moving out a month ago or so - pretty cool place...shame they didn't have any apartments available long term rent any time soon :/ Loved the pool and the parking garage - definitely the place where you start to appreciate that a 4WD isn't always the best thing


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I had a guy take a shine to me when I was staying in the hotel my company put me in for the first 2 weeks. First he wanted to clean my bathroom (in the middle of the night!!), then he brought an iron, then it was an ironing board, followed by coffee!! I think after that he run out of ideas cause he asked what he could for me. Unfortunately for him, I had also run out of patience and told him if he turned up one more time I would report him to his boss. Problem solved!!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

bubbles said:


> If Only Crazymazy knew that little code...


Not my bag...

...but you always pay for it one way or another 

I feel sorry for the guy who had ordered 'extra pillows' because I took them the first time so he got neither a lady of the night or the pillows. that'll learn him


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

congrats on becoming a proper resident!

I am really looking forward to having the admin phase behind me...


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

greatexpectations said:


> congrats on becoming a proper resident!
> 
> I am really looking forward to having the admin phase behind me...


Yeah, it's been a whirlwind, visa, medicals, hunting for accommodation, making friends (some really good ones so far), buying furniture (to be delivered on Sunday so on an inflatable mattress - Geant in Ibn Batuta sell them). Still things to do though, drivers licence, buying a car, making it through my probation period (hopefully), exploring, adventures...

...then it will be time to come home again - and the whirlwind will start again


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Well today I moved out of my lovely apartment in Chelsea Tower and have moved into my little home from home in Discovery Gardens (found using Dubai Property for Sale and Rent, Jobs in Dubai, Dubai Classifieds). I feel like now I have settled into my job, have my residence visa and a proper place to live I am actually beginning to be a 'proper' expat and it's kind of exciting!! I'm really looking forward to exploring Dubai!!
> 
> I will miss my little apartment though - except for one thing. The crazy guy who came to my room at 0330AM on two working days to give me extra pillows (which I'd never asked for and why would anyone at that time in the morning be asking for extra pillows!!??!! )
> 
> The end of the beginning has finished and the beginning of the middle has started. 2years to go!!!


Congrats on the visa coming through and the new gaff!! I am due over a week on Friday so would be good to meet for a few scoops to pick your brain on a few things I will need to sort when I arrive!!

All the best, I will have to PM you my email or number before I arrive


----------



## PENBC (Sep 9, 2008)

*Congrats*

Its been interesting to follow your threads. Just how long did it take you to get to this point?

My DH just signed a contract. He will arrive in Dubai for Nov. 2nd. My daughter and I arrive at the begining of Dec.

It all seems daunting at the moment.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Congrats, Mazy!  I hope you will be happy in your new home......and a big welcome to expat living, you'll love it!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

PENBC said:


> Its been interesting to follow your threads. Just how long did it take you to get to this point?
> 
> My DH just signed a contract. He will arrive in Dubai for Nov. 2nd. My daughter and I arrive at the begining of Dec.
> 
> It all seems daunting at the moment.


Flash to bang time would be 3months. Applied beginning of July for the job and now here in Dubai with a Visa.

It's a lot of stuff to get organised but if you make lists and use this forum as a guide you can't go very far wrong. Luckily it's just me to have to deal with so I know it will be exponentially more difficult to ship a whole family out. It's good your husband is going out on his own first. Better one person has to sort any teething problems out than you all having to suffer.

Mancgary = it's a done deal, let me know when you get here!!

Pasanada = Where have you been, been missing you're charming posts


----------



## PENBC (Sep 9, 2008)

We've had 1 month to get used to the idea and 1 month to move. I guess he has 1 month on the ground to get everything settled. I suspect there will still be lots to do when I get there! See you all soon


----------

